# The Apprentice Finale (Trump)



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 17, 2005)

I know there's another thread for this, but I think this needed it's own thread. Does anyone watch Apprentice? If so, I knew he wanted to hire both Rebecca and Randall, but did you think it was F*** up what Randall did at the end, by not letting Rebecca get hired as well????

I have mixed feelings, I think Randall should have let someone else jump on the bang wagon. I know that "The Apprentice" emphasizes strongly on being one peron getting Trump's attention and knowledge, but still, Rebecca would have done it for him had she'd been hired first. Trump wanted both of them, he stopped the music and everything to get Randall's 2 cents and he just simply played Rebecca out, her look was priceless!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Man, that dude pissed me off last night. He is so freaking arrogant, I can't stand him.


----------



## user3 (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh that really pissed me off. Randall is an asshole. He always had to make more comment when Trump was talking to Rebecca. He is rude and I don't care how much education a person has it certainly does not make up for good manners!
He didn't want to share the spotlight. I don't know why Trump just didn't say well screw it I am going to hire her too! I mean if he wanted her why not just hire her! The way Randall was acting after he won shows he is an asshole. I can understand but being happy about winning but e is so full of himself. Rebecca would have never went on the way he did. At age 23 she is a driven woman and I have NO doubt she will go far!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Dec 18, 2005)

I loved Randall the whole entire season but WTF? why did he do that at the end? come on, we all know you won, why not if you respect someone so much and think they are amazing, let them get hired too? My SO had never seen the show before and he actually watched the finale with me and from the beginning he kept saying "he's gonna give both of them a job, just watch" and when he asked first before deciding who won, which job each would take he was all "see? he does want to give each of them a job" I was soooooooo mad at Randall though, because I though he was such a sweet guy I would have never thought he would say "it's the Apprentice not the apprentie (sp?)", but also if Trump wanted to he could have not cared what Randall said and hired her anyways. I'm sure he will even if she's not his "apprentice" she'll still be working for him. That girl is amazing! 23?! I never knew her age until the finale I always though she was like 29-31. She looks and acts WAY older.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_I loved Randall the whole entire season but WTF? why did he do that at the end? come on, we all know you won, why not if you respect someone so much and think they are amazing, let them get hired too? My SO had never seen the show before and he actually watched the finale with me and from the beginning he kept saying "he's gonna give both of them a job, just watch" and when he asked first before deciding who won, which job each would take he was all "see? he does want to give each of them a job" I was soooooooo mad at Randall though, because I though he was such a sweet guy I would have never thought he would say "it's the Apprentice not the apprentie (sp?)", but also if Trump wanted to he could have not cared what Randall said and hired her anyways. I'm sure he will even if she's not his "apprentice" she'll still be working for him. That girl is amazing! 23?! I never knew her age until the finale I always though she was like 29-31. She looks and acts WAY older._

 
I thought the same exact thing, when he asked which jobs the 2 wanted they picked different projects his comment was like," You guys make my decision a lot easier.." I knew right of the back he was going to hire both. Especially since he had sooooo many tricks up his sleeves throughout the season. My favorite, too, was Randall, until the Finale. He's going to be in Atlantic City, well guess what, my ex-boyf works for Trump (and I did back in 2000), and if I see him, I'm going to express my opinions... JK, of course I wouldn't! But wouldn't it be funny if I did??


----------



## mishy1053 (Dec 19, 2005)

Gah, Im so mad! I had to go to Arizona so I recorded it on my satelite box and it totally screwed up and didnt record.  I almost never have that problem.  So now I have to piece together how it went down by reading stuff online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






And that sucks, I loved Randall the whole season too.  Whyd he have to do that.  Its kind of like last year, I was rooting for Tana at first and then at the end she totally changed my opinion.  Its weird how they do that.  Grr, I so want to watch this for myself.  I wonder if I can find it online anywhere :/


----------



## rubixio (Dec 21, 2005)

They usually replay it on CNBC all the time. That's how I caught episodes I missed.


I like Randall a lot, but that was cold. And a little bit funny. Oh well, I'm sure Rebecca will get a job with Trump no matter what.


----------



## mishy1053 (Dec 25, 2005)

Gah, Ill have to check my satelite guide! Thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully its not too late :\


----------

